# DDos nachweisen Fritzbox 7112



## deSpeach (25. April 2014)

Hey,

gerade wurde ich in während ich CS:GO gespielt habe von jemanden geddosed.. Er hat mir eine Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt (Wahrscheinlich um meine IP herauszufinden) hat mir dann geschrieben
,,Say goodbye to your internet connection´´ und weg war sie.
Damit ich nicht gebannt werde habe ich den Router komplett neugestartet (Neue IP) und ersteinmal weitergespielt. Dies ohne Probleme, da ich die Person aus meiner Freundesliste gelöscht habe.
Im Chat vom Spiel hat er auch schon die ganze Zeit IP´s von Leuten geschrieben und mit einem DDos gedroht (Ziemlich lächerlich...).
Jetzt würde ich den gerne Melden aber ich denke mal, dass ich einen Nachweis brauche damit sie ihn sperren können.
Ich habe natürlich einen Screenshot von dem Chatverlauf und dem darauf folgenden Disconnect.
Gibt es denn nun irgendeine Möglichkeit (Vielleicht ein Log o.ä. auf dem Router) denn DDos irgendwie zu "beweisen", damit ich ihn dann melden kann?


----------



## Keksdose12 (25. April 2014)

Und das hat funktioniert?  klingt ja witzig (tut mir echt leid wenn es dir dein spiel verdorben hat) ich würds einfach vergessen und weiterspielen


----------



## deSpeach (25. April 2014)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Und das hat funktioniert?  klingt ja witzig (tut mir echt leid wenn es dir dein spiel verdorben hat) ich würds einfach vergessen und weiterspielen


Aber der Typ hatte 400 Spielstunden und war ~6 Ränge höher als ich. Aber er hat gespielt als wäre er 3 Ränge unter mir... Also denke ich, dass er das öfters macht^^
Naja, ich habe eine Log gefunden, aber die ist wegen dem Restart leer.. 

Ich habe ihn einfach mal den Support angeschrieben und die Screenshots als "Beweis" hochgeladen.
Wenn sie ihn nicht schon nicht wegen DDos bannen dann wenigstens wegen bedrohung oderso ;p

Funfact: Wir haben das Spiel 16/4 gewonnen


----------



## rackcity (25. April 2014)

da wird nichts passieren.


----------



## Panagianus (25. April 2014)

Is ja lol das der das hinbekommen hat, musst jzt halt hoffen dass sich noch mehr Leute beschweren oder deine screens als Beweis ausreichen.


----------



## zerava (26. April 2014)

Die Geschichte ist Unfug... deswegen wird es hier auch keine brauchbaren Antworten geben...


----------



## deSpeach (26. April 2014)

zerava schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist Unfug... deswegen wird es hier auch keine brauchbaren Antworten geben...


... Ich habe einfach mal den Screenshot angehangen... Wenn du willst kann ich dir auch noch das Replay von dem Match schicken wo man auch den Chat sieht


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2014)

zerava schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist Unfug... deswegen wird es hier auch keine brauchbaren Antworten geben...



Wieso ist die Geschichte Unfug?

@TE: Lass es einfach auf sich beruhen. Selbst wenn Du Logs hättest würde da eh nichts bei raus kommen.


----------



## joasas (26. April 2014)

Ich bezweifle, dass Valve für seinen Chat (Voice ausgenommen) P2P Verbindungen benutzt, hab aber gerade keine Zeit das zu testen.

Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Can Valve see our chat logs?

http://fritz.box/html/capture.html

Damit am WAN Interface aufzeichnen und anschließend mit Wireshark bzw. einem Script/Programm auswerten, achte hierbei jedoch auf die datenschutzrechtlichen Aspekte - schneide auf keinen Fall den Traffic anderer Nutzer mit oder werte diesen gar aus.


----------



## Aer0 (27. April 2014)

jup durch nen anruf kann man echt die ip rauskriegen, da dann eine direkte verbindung zwischen euch 2 entsteht habs auch mal getestet nur ohen ddos, gib auch niemanden deinen skype namen(nur so als tipp  )


----------



## Geogoleo (5. Mai 2014)

Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, das nachzuweisen.
Hätte er deinen Webserver angegriffen, könnte ich das verstehen, aber so kannste ja einfach dein Router neustarten und die Sache vergessen. 
Und wenn der Typ das "professionell" oder hobbymäßig macht, ist sowieso davon auszugehen, dass er über VPN oder Sonstiges fährt.


----------



## xSunshin3x (5. Mai 2014)

Geogoleo schrieb:


> Und wenn der Typ das "professionell" oder hobbymäßig macht, ist sowieso davon auszugehen, dass er über VPN oder Sonstiges fährt.


 
quatsch. Keiner verschwendet gegen irgendwelche Ingame-Gegner soviel Zeit.. Es sei denn, er ist/war ein Skriptkiddie mit zu viel Langeweile.. Und Scriptkiddies benutzen keine VPNs..


----------

